# New PB 12" ou ibook 12 " ??



## Caster (31 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, je ne sais que choisir.
Mes besoins sont les suivants :
- Une bonne autonomie

- Très portable (léger et peu encombrant), car lorsque je suis en clientelle je saisissais tout sur mon PDA ... mais  j'en ai marre, car c'est pas génial et assez limité. Cependant la portabilité d'un PDA est remarquable.

- Suffisemment puissant pour ne pas être dépassé ... avec Tiger notamment

- Pouvoir s'en servir également à la maison pour le connecter à un TV et diffuser le contenu numérique que j'ai sur mon MAC de bureau en Wifi

Pour celà le 12" (ibook ou PB) est-il le meilleur choix ou faut-il un 15"?
si le 12" est bien ..... pour mon utilisation faut-il un ibook combo ou le PB combo ?

Bref c'est bien d'avoir du choix ... mais c'est galère également


----------



## kisco (31 Janvier 2005)

tu n'as pas besoin de jouer comme un fou aux derniers jeux ?
tu ne vas pas utiliser Motion ou autres logiciels de création 3D ?
tu n'as pas besoin d'entrée audio ?
tu n'as pas besoin de Bluetooth 2.0 ?

-> iBook 12'' !

à mon avis, cela te suffira amplement


----------



## Zyrol (31 Janvier 2005)

ibook 12" sans hésiter !

le p'tit book est quand meme sacrement abouti...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Salut, alors je te conseille l'iBook.

Mais fais une recherche et tu aura qq infos en plus.

j'ai posté un thread identique a celui-ci.


----------



## marlou (31 Janvier 2005)

je crois que le rapport prix/efficacité de l'ibook est génial (portable, autonome etc..), j'ai choisi le pbook 12" parce que c'était un reve mais différence minime (un peu plus grande depuis la maj du pbook ce jour)
Pour moi c'était aussi un pb de zeuros: tt le monde ne peut pas en mettre 1500 pour usage perso mais ceux qui ont un ibokk font presque la meme chose sauf cas particulier


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

cher Caster,

je vais aller a l'encontre de l'avis des autres et etre partisan du pb12

car pour ce prix:


- tu te fais pas chier a changer de DD puisqu'en standard c'est du 5400 tours, donc pas a s'embeter de cette foutu garantie et tu te retrouves pas avec un DD 4200 tours sur le bras

- en fait, j'ai compare les dalles, celle des powerbook est qd meme meilleure que celles de ibook

- le BT 2.0 est du dernier cri, certes meme si tu en as pas usage, peut etre un jour en 2005 ? 2005 est une annee resolument techno ! 

- le SMS c'est top pour transporter un portable sans niquer le DD, fallait y penser, Apple l'a fait
ca veut pas dire qu'avant, on bouzillait un portable en le transportant mais la, c'est une securite supplementaire !

- la carte graphique est bien meilleure et "tiger-ready" notamment pour core image sachant que l'ati 9200 est le chip le moins cher et le plus mediocre des entrees de gammes
et qui puis est tu as le mini DVI / DVI et non pas seulement le VGA de l'ibook
toujours utile si on veut tirer pleinement parti d'un branchement avec un ecran LCD !!!

- le nouveau trackpad est top

- et enfin, on court pas apres les mega hertz, mais c'est toujours sympa d'avoir un proc veloce histoire de faire de gros calculs (retouches photos RAW sans que ca rame ou montage video)

je dis pas qu'on peut pas bien faire avec l'ibook mais l'update du pb a donne un sacre coup de fouet, l'ecart se recreuse entre les 2 gammes

et le prix qui a un poil baisse offres quasiment 350-400¤ d'options BTO devenus standard


je trouve que c'est un bel investissement


----------



## Caster (31 Janvier 2005)

j'hésite tout de même, car le l'iBook a 256 Mo ... il lui faut le double .... comme pour toute configuration sous Panther (voir Tiger bientôt) .... donc losque l'on ajoute à l'ibook l'extension de mémoire ..... on se rapproche doucement du PB ..... qui est + rapide .... car vitesse CPU > et mémoire cache > et DDR 333. Le DD est également plus confortable. Pour le sans fils .... le BT 2 ... on s'en fou un peu (pour l'instant). Donc égalité sur ce point. Reste le look .......   je sais pas.

Bref ces quelques avantages justifient ils la différence de prix ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Et le design ! Un alu ça a de la gueule. L'ibook, il n'y aurait pas la pomme on croirait que c'est un pc sans marque...

EDIT : Mon dernier portable, je ne l'avais pas finalement choi sur critère esthétique. Grave erreur que j'ai regreté. On est là aussi pour se la péter !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, la baisse des prix du nouveau PB permet de pouvoir se l'offrir un peu plus facilement.

Ceci étant dit, il faut faire attention a la différence d'autonomie, car si je ne me trompe pas, l'iBook a une meilleure autonomie que le PB, donc faut voir.


----------



## Zyrol (31 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Et le design ! Un alu ça a de la gueule. L'ibook, il n'y aurait pas la pomme on croirait que c'est un pc sans marque...



ça c'est une question de gout...

Moi perso, je trouve que l'ibook est bien plus classe que le Pbook.

Mais bon les gouts et les couleurs...   

Il en faut pour tous...


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite tout de même, car le l'iBook a 256 Mo ... il lui faut le double .... comme pour toute configuration sous Panther (voir Tiger bientôt) .... donc losque l'on ajoute à l'ibook l'extension de mémoire ..... on se rapproche doucement du PB ..... qui est + rapide .... car vitesse CPU > et mémoire cache > et DDR 333. Le DD est également plus confortable. Pour le sans fils .... le BT 2 ... on s'en fou un peu (pour l'instant). Donc égalité sur ce point. Reste le look ....... je sais pas.
> 
> Bref ces quelques avantages justifient ils la différence de prix ?



j'ignore les contraintes de tiger mais je dirai que les powerbook sont plus a meme de tirer partie de ce futur OS qu'un ibook

enfin, je trouve que l'update a redonne un souffle a cette gamme


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

L'ancienne gamme des PB reste quand meme plus puissante que les iBook actuel, donc ...

Mais bon, c'est vrai que vu la baisse des prix des PB, et l'augmentation des performances, je vais peut etre me laissé tenter par un PB 12" plutot qu'un iBook, car je préfère le design du PB, et bon, vu que mon budget sera finalement un peu plus conséquent ....
Mais bon, ce n'est pas encore fait.

J'attends de voir ce que les possesseurs de nouveaux PB 12" vont nous dire sur l'autonomie.


----------



## marlou (31 Janvier 2005)

ouais, d'accord avec calvin!
 Critères de choix:
- utilisation "classique"= ibook
- budget= ibook
- look= avis partagés!!!
- pérénité=pbook (tiger etc..)
j'ai eu du mal l'an dernier pour trancher entre les deux, j'en aurais encore aujourd'hui...
Pour le budget, penser au refurb (mais anciens pbooks) j'ai fait ce choix et je ne le regrette pas (pbook 1 ghz de nov 03 acheté 1300 euros sur le refurb en mai04)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

De toute facon, je vais attendre Tiger avant d'acheter mon 12", car je ne suis pas si pressé que ca.

Et qui sait, peut etre qu'ils vont faire une mise a jour des iBook courant juin, pour la sortie de Tiger, ca ferait 8 mois de vie pour la gamme actuelle.

Alors pourquoi pas un iBook 12" un peu plus proche du PB actuel.

A moins que la mise a jour ne vienne que plus tard avec les portables en G5.


----------



## Cekter (1 Février 2005)

Arg orgasme ! Le nouveau powerbook (LES nouveaux PB !) est trop beau, trop bien, trop classe, trop tout ! 

Perso j'hésitait entre l'ancienne gamme et un (encore un devrais-je dire) ibook... Et ben là c'est sans hésiter que j'irai acheter le powerbook 12". 

L'ecran est mieux, le disque dur est mieux, plus de ram (à la base), la carte graphique est mieux !!! bref rahhhhhhhhh la mise à jour que j'attendais pour refiler mon ibook vieillisant à ma copine (et en fourbe  ) et me faire un GROS plaisir...

Pourquoi pas le 15" ? parce que j'ai envie de quelque chose d'ultra portable et donc y a pas trop le choix !!!


----------



## Caster (1 Février 2005)

Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Arg orgasme ! Le nouveau powerbook (LES nouveaux PB !) est trop beau, trop bien, trop classe, trop tout !
> 
> Perso j'hésitait entre l'ancienne gamme et un (encore un devrais-je dire) ibook... Et ben là c'est sans hésiter que j'irai acheter le powerbook 12".
> 
> ...



tu as raison .... pour acheter ton New PB ...... vis-à-vis de ta copine ... il faut que tu lui dises qu'elle a tout gagné au change, vu qu'elle reçoit un iBook


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

C'est clair que convaincre la copine c'est une étape difficile, et ce qui est encore plus dur, c'est quand tu recois ton PB, elle fait la gueule, et dit que tu l'as arnaquer, alors que vous devez échanger ...


----------



## SuperCed (1 Février 2005)

Sans hésiter, iBook.


----------



## SulliX (2 Février 2005)

Mon analyse dans ce sujet...
Mais c'est clair que c'est surtout une question de budget...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Effectivement, le budget est souvent le vecteur directeur.
Mais il faut aussi voir l'utilisation.
Car ca ne sert a rien de prendre une grosse bete de compétition et de ne se servir que de 20% de ses capacités.

Enfin bon, cela reste un avis .


----------



## lexspidey (2 Février 2005)

j'ai longtemps hésité mais j'ai finalement choisi l'ibook. enfait je vai peut etre dire une connerie mais apres avoir inspecter les deux j'ai eu l'impression que l'ibook était moins fragile que le pb, mais bon je n'ai rien de plus que mon impression pour appuyer cela. pour un portable utilisé comme tel je pense que c'est quelques chose a prendre en compte.

bien sur que le pb est mieux sur bien des critères on va po en reparler, mais comme tu l'as préciser se n'es pas ta machine principale. pour prendre des notes au boulot, en peu de video et de musique chez soi je suis pas sur que la puissance suplémentaire du pb se ressente vraiment.

apres c'est ton budget, si tu veu te faire plaisir avec une grosse config, ouais pourquoi pas le pb mais vu l'usage que tu nous a décris tu ne l'esploitera pas complétement.

bonne chance pour ton choix.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Je pense que l'iBook sera suffisant, mais si ton budget te le permet et que tu veux vraiment te faire plaisir, alors prends le PB.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2005)

Le PWB fait vraiment classe, a l'époque j'avais longuement hésité entre 12" et 15"


----------



## Caster (2 Février 2005)

merci pour tous vos conseils et avis ..... je n'ai pas encore arrêté mon choix ... mais je pense en commander ce WE ou début de semaine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

de rien, et tiens nous au courant de ton choix.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2005)

Le mieux, c'est vraiment de l'essayer, le prendre en main etc....


----------



## Caster (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux, c'est vraiment de l'essayer, le prendre en main etc....



c'est ce que je voulais faire ... je vais passer les voir


----------



## SulliX (3 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux, c'est vraiment de l'essayer, le prendre en main etc....


 
C'est vrai que côte à côte, la différence de taille et l'aspect plus "cheap" de l'iBook saute aux yeux.
Je me demande si le clavier de l'iBook est aussi bien que celui de l'alu.

Question fragilité, l'iBook semble plus sensible au rayures et a la saleté (effet electrostatique du plastique). L'alu est moins salissant, mais l'alu c'est tendre, et en cas petit choc il peut marquer. En plus le chassis est plutôt souple (pour pas dire mou ).


----------



## samb (3 Février 2005)

Cornélien ? On dit ça ? bref...

J'avais comme beaucoup le même dilemme, et j'ai acheté un iBook.
Le critère peut-être dé-ci-sif c'est que les possesseurs du iBook 12 sont à une écrasante majorité super-hyper satisfaits de leur achat/choix !

Moi je reconseille toujours ce terrible iBook 12. Nickel, pas cher, beau, etc...
Et surtout en powerBook autant attendre le G5, non ? Les PB actuels sont tout de même netemment plus chers que les iBook pour PEU de différences !

Côté ram moi j'ai investi 90 euros pour 512 de plus (soit 768 peinards), à peine réfléchi ça me semble utile sans hésiter à ce prix (+garantie et montage).
Le DD est probablement lent (m'enfin ça se discute, ça dépend de l'usage et de l'habitude qu'on peut avoir d'un DD rapide au fond...), et clairement limité en 30 G (= environ 20 G en réalité).
Clavier rien à redire, connectique pas de problème, écran nickel je trouve...

Moi je dirais iBook, sans hésiter trop, sauf besoin précis et particulier (puissance à tout prix, 15 pouces, connectique (entrée son par exemple), carte vidéo) auquel cas PB (mais dommage d'investir maintenant dans une machine qui va être remplacée dans x mois par des G5 à priori...).

Sam.


----------



## Gregg (3 Février 2005)

Le dd de l'ibook est de la même vitesse que le emac ?


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Février 2005)

samb a dit:
			
		

> mais dommage d'investir maintenant dans une machine qui va être remplacée dans x mois par des G5 à priori...).
> 
> Sam.


 
De toutes façons Apple renouvelle ses gammes tous les x mois, dans ce cas tu n'achetras jamais   

Et puis moi je préfère une gamme qui a fait ses preuves (les PB G4) avec maintenant une rev. béton qui tient la route à une rev. a d'un hypothétique PB G5 qui ne sera certainement pas exempte de défauts ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> De toutes façons Apple renouvelle ses gammes tous les x mois, dans ce cas tu n'achetras jamais
> 
> Et puis moi je préfère une gamme qui a fait ses preuves (les PB G4) avec maintenant une rev. béton qui tient la route à une rev. a d'un hypothétique PB G5 qui ne sera certainement pas exempte de défauts ...



Effectivement, pour la prochaine mise a jour majeure des portables, il faudra faire attention.
Mais bon, Apple ne lance pas une machine qui va faire couler la marque non plus ...


----------



## samb (4 Février 2005)

Oui une nouvelle gamme PB G5 demanderait de l'attention, et oui aussi Apple lance en général de bons produits. Je suis d'accord.

Le PB G4 a fait ses preuves, et bien mais le iBook aussi !

Entre "pauvre-bouc" et "aie-bouc", moi je préfère le "i", good vibrations 

M'enfin bon, je crois qu'on peut dire que tous les portables Apple actuels sont très biens !

Ceci dit, c'est juste un avis perso, le PB G4 risque d'être mal positionné très rapidement, plus cher que l'iBook pour peu de différence, et sortie possible de PB G5 plus performants. 

C'est vrai qu'on peut toujours hésiter avec des sorties tous les 6 mois, mais là... moi perso soit j'acheterais (encore) un iBook pas cher, fiable, bien, tout de suite, soit j'attendrais 6 mois à un an pour un PB G5. 

Mais bon, c'est affaire de gout et de besoins (et de thunes) personnels en fait...

Sam.


----------



## Caster (4 Février 2005)

ça y est ... je me suis lancé ... j'ai acheté un PB 12" avec extension +512 Mo. Je l'attends avec impatience


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

En tout cas pour en revenir au sujet.

Pour qq'un qui n'a pas une utilisation spécifique et très gourmande, l'iBook 12" suffit amplement.

Maintenant il y'a l'aspect budget et le coté esthétique de la machine.


----------



## Gregg (10 Février 2005)

Achete un ibook maintenant serait il un suicide sachant que Tiger sort bientôt ?


----------



## Zyrol (10 Février 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Achete un ibook maintenant serait il un suicide sachant que Tiger sort bientôt ?




Non bien sur que non !!!!

Pourquoi ça ? qu'est ce qui te fait penser ça ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Février 2005)

Pour que Core Image fonctionne normalement il faut une carte graphique de 64 Mo


----------



## semheis (10 Février 2005)

Yo!

Moi j'ai passé commande d'un ibook 12", 60Go, AE, BT pour 1100¤ sur l'applestore. C'est pas cher, c'est beau,ça suffit pour warcraft et pour tenir un site web.

Parcontre tout ce que je viens de dire c'est pour l'avoir essayé chez un pote parce que sinon il est toujours pas arrivé (commandé le 01/01, toujours pas parti)

A+

Toy


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

l'iBook est une très bonne machine.
Si ce n'était pas le cas, l'iBook n'aurait pas tant de succès.
Donc il ne faut pas avoir peur non plus


----------



## Gregg (10 Février 2005)

Je sais que l'ibook est une très très bonne machine !!! La preuve je veux change mon emac pour cette machien c dire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Effectivement, l'iBook est une très belle machine, et a part si on fait des trucs de la mort qui tue, on a pas besoin de plus


----------



## Gregg (10 Février 2005)

Oui mais pour le core ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

la, je ne sais pas trop, qqu'un sait-il ?


----------



## Gregg (10 Février 2005)

Une carte de 64 mo est exigé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

effectivement, donc il serait peut etre bien d'attendre les iBook avec des CG 64 Mo


----------

